# Your thoughts on my promo card



## craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Here it is. Let me know your thoughts on the design and images.

Love & Bass


----------



## ScottS (Apr 25, 2008)

Clean, simple, and shows a variety of styles. I like it!


----------



## craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! I still have some minor tweaking, but this is the general idea.

)'(


----------



## Arch (Apr 25, 2008)

I think its ok to have the large amount of images, however the card at the moment says to me that you are exclusively a portrait photographer... if this is correct then thats ok. If you plan on doing some wedding, product, property or any other type of commercial photography then you will need to include some examples.

As far as the type... you need to raise the email and number a little higher, away from the images... at an equal distance to how your title is below the top images.
I would also change the typeface from the one you use in your title to something more simple, and use lowercase lettering.


----------



## craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! This will be sent to clients in need of headshots and portraits. I will be making a similar card for clients looking for commercial work. I have been battling the typeface as well. I have an unhealthy attraction for Copperplate.

Love & Bass


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 25, 2008)

I like it.. but what about putting your website adress on there?


----------



## craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! I do not have a website yet.

)'(


----------



## Garbz (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a comment for coherence sake. Can you make image 2 and 5 in the top row, and image 2 in the bottom row a tad brighter. That would make them fall in line more with the rest of the photos.

/EDIT: Scratch that Leave the bottom row.


----------



## craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Whoa! Good eye Garbz. That is the first thing I noticed as well. Actually ended up lightening the whole card and things fell into place nicely.

Love & Bass


----------



## twocolor (May 3, 2008)

Arch said:


> I think its ok to have the large amount of images, however the card at the moment says to me that you are exclusively a portrait photographer... if this is correct then thats ok. If you plan on doing some wedding, product, property or any other type of commercial photography then you will need to include some examples.
> 
> As far as the type... you need to raise the email and number a little higher, away from the images... at an equal distance to how your title is below the top images.
> I would also change the typeface from the one you use in your title to something more simple, and use lowercase lettering.


 
I disagree -

You need to show that you specialize in something.  For example, I may "specialize" in infant portraiture, but I also do weddings, seniors, families, commercial, graphic design, marketing . . . .  
"specializing" in something gives me a starting point.  Because I specialize in infants, I put pictures of infants on my business cards, mailers, etc.  If you do a quality job with your specialty - and mention in smaller type, that you also do families, senior . . . .  the potential client will see you have talent in photography and use you for their other needs as well!

Just a thought - from someone with a little bit of marketing experience


----------



## kelleycakes (May 9, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## craig (May 9, 2008)

Thanks!

)'(


----------



## Arch (May 9, 2008)

twocolor said:


> I disagree -
> 
> You need to show that you specialize in something.  For example, I may "specialize" in infant portraiture, but I also do weddings, seniors, families, commercial, graphic design, marketing . . . .
> "specializing" in something gives me a starting point.  Because I specialize in infants, I put pictures of infants on my business cards, mailers, etc.  If you do a quality job with your specialty - and mention in smaller type, that you also do families, senior . . . .  the potential client will see you have talent in photography and use you for their other needs as well!
> ...



Its fine to have your opinion and i see what your saying, however in my experience (which is graphic design and marketing) you should never put yourself in a small niche market if your idea is to try and get as much business as you can from your promotional cards.
As much as its nice to say you specialize in something, if you were giving these out at a trade show for example, the public WILL assume you 'only do' the advertised type of work. They wont stop to ask questions, they will just move on to the next guy who 'can'.

If you want to make a feature out of a certain style you offer then fine, i would say go for it... but always show what you have to offer, you don't want anyone to assume you can't cater for thier needs.


----------



## twocolor (May 10, 2008)

Arch said:


> Its fine to have your opinion and i see what your saying, however in my experience (which is graphic design and marketing) you should never put yourself in a small niche market if your idea is to try and get as much business as you can from your promotional cards.
> As much as its nice to say you specialize in something, if you were giving these out at a trade show for example, the public WILL assume you 'only do' the advertised type of work. They wont stop to ask questions, they will just move on to the next guy who 'can'.
> 
> If you want to make a feature out of a certain style you offer then fine, i would say go for it... but always show what you have to offer, you don't want anyone to assume you can't cater for thier needs.


 
I hate to argue, but I too come from a graphic design - 13 years and marketing - 5 years background.  When you design a flier/brochure/business card, you want something to GRAB your clientelle.  You want them to stop in their tracks and give you a good look.  In my research on marketing (I "specialize" in marketing for non-profit organizations - although I do marketing for other markets as well) something like a promotional card will get skipped over if its 1- too busy, 2- too wordy, and 3- if the potential client can't remember who to identify the promotional card to.  If you're trying to hit EVERYTHING you feel you can do, your going to have a promotional card that has each and every one of those three issues.

So, yes we are all entitled to our own opinions, but I too have some education to back my reasoning!


----------



## craig (May 10, 2008)

This particular card will be catering toward people who need head shots or portfolio work. This will be the version left at voice lesson, dance places etc. It basically caters toward moms and retail photography buyers. My thought was that these folks do not want to see my editorial/commercial work. Kind of a "hit 'em hard, hit 'em good" approach. I will be creating another card for my commercial/editorial buyers.  

Love & Bass


----------



## Arch (May 10, 2008)

twocolor said:


> I hate to argue, but I too come from a graphic design - 13 years and marketing - 5 years background.  When you design a flier/brochure/business card, you want something to GRAB your clientelle.  You want them to stop in their tracks and give you a good look.  In my research on marketing (I "specialize" in marketing for non-profit organizations - although I do marketing for other markets as well) something like a promotional card will get skipped over if its 1- too busy, 2- too wordy, and 3- if the potential client can't remember who to identify the promotional card to.  If you're trying to hit EVERYTHING you feel you can do, your going to have a promotional card that has each and every one of those three issues.
> 
> So, yes we are all entitled to our own opinions, but I too have some education to back my reasoning!



ok i think we are talking about different things now.... i agree with everything you just said, however that was not what my point was, your now talking about layout.

This is what i originally said '...says to me that you are exclusively a portrait photographer...* if this is correct then thats ok*. If you plan on doing some wedding, product, property or any other type of commercial photography then you will need to include some examples.'

Craig answered the question with his next post...'sent to clients in need of headshots and portraits'.... so that answered my initial concern.. no need to add anything else to it.

What i was saying however, that IF this is to reflect someones business that wants to try and bring in product work as well as portraits, then it would be wise to show it.

No disrespect, but trying to explain to me about layout and design being too busy is like preaching to the choir. I would definately not recommmend having as many images as there is now and then to *add* other types of photography... that would be way over done. If Craig however said yes to wanting to draw in other types of business from the card then i would have advised a re-design... not to simply throw more images at the current layout.


----------



## JIP (May 10, 2008)

The only thing I would say is I might leave out the DJ shot and also I might consider only having 1 shot if any with somone blowing bubbles.


----------



## craig (May 10, 2008)

Thanks JIP! I see what you mean about the blowing bubbles.

)'(


----------

